# Anhc



## barls (5/3/10)

whos planning on heading down?
i can get a banner made up if anyone really wants one. ive got a mate that makes them and i can probably get one for a keg of beer but ill have to check.


----------



## redbeard (5/3/10)

Im keen ....


----------



## barls (5/3/10)

does anyone have a preferred design??? ive got no artistic abilities only the hands on ones.


----------



## Edgecliff Brewer (14/3/10)

I am planning on heading down there too.


----------



## barls (4/6/10)

so who else is heading down and do we have any one with artistic abilities for a banner design and ill get it made by warb.


----------



## Bizier (4/6/10)

I doubt I am able to make it, but I have a degree in graphic design if the ISBrethren wish to call upon it.


----------



## Stuster (4/6/10)

I am planning to head down (still need to actually organise anything though). I am however artistically challenged. :unsure:


----------



## Vitalstatistix (30/6/10)

I'll be there!

Banner on brotha!



Bizier said:


> I doubt I am able to make it, but I have a degree in graphic design if the ISBrethren wish to call upon it.


----------



## sirotilc (5/7/10)

I've registered as well. Maybe we can get the banner onto a sandwich board and make someone carry it around.


----------



## Trev (5/7/10)

Hi fellow ISB'ers,

I'm back after a lot of offshore work etc so hopefully I can get back into the swing.

I've registered for the Conference (I'm making an assumption I'll still be in Oz then :huh: )

A rock has more artistic ability than I

Trev


----------



## Fatgodzilla (5/7/10)

Trev said:


> A rock has more artistic ability than I
> 
> Trev




and is better looking and can be useful for something.


----------



## Stuster (5/7/10)

Good to see you back, Trev. I'll see you there (if not before at the state/Castle Hill comp.  ).

I'm all booked today for the full deal. Now to get some beers brewed for club night. B)


----------



## crozdog (5/7/10)

Stuster said:


> Good to see you back, Trev. I'll see you there (if not before at the state/Castle Hill comp.  ).
> 
> I'm all booked today for the full deal. Now to get some beers brewed for club night. B)




+1 on all counts - lazy typing fingers B) 

dunno if we could convince Franko to help the cause for a banner....

edit: We also need to work out how to get kegs down there.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/7/10)

crozdog said:


> +1 on all counts - lazy typing fingers B)
> 
> dunno if we could convince Franko to help the cause for a banner....
> 
> edit: We also need to work out how to get kegs down there.





There are a number of people driving to ANHC from Sydney & Wollongong so it makes sense for a combined collection from all NSW clubs where convenient. As we get closer to the event, things like that will fall into place.


----------

